# Hand/wrist pain,tingling



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

I've been diagnosed with Hashimoto for a year now. Currently on 50 mcg. Synthroid and half of .25 cytomel. The problem I'm having is pain, tingling and stiffness in both hands a wrist. This feeling does not let up. My feet swell through the day. My vision has declined considerably. My Endo is having blood work done to check for lupus. He said it may be a sign that my meds are to high. Therefore he brought me down to .25 mcg. Synthroid. I'm worried because 2 of my family members had lupus. Anyone have this problem?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have any current lab's with ranges you could post?


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Don't have labs on me. I'm waiting to get copy from dr. All offices are closed due to hurricane...


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

In the future have the doctor write the order with "cc to patient" on it so that the lab will fax/send you the results when they send them to the doctor.

Why not make an appointment with a rheumatologist?


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> In the future have the doctor write the order with "cc to patient" on it so that the lab will fax/send you the results when they send them to the doctor.
> 
> Why not make an appointment with a rheumatologist?


Endo is ordering new blood work for ANA panel. Then he will send me to Rheumatologist if needed. Until then I was just wondering if anyone else has had these issues. The heaviness and pain and stiffness does not let up in my hands and wrist.


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

Farris1307 said:


> Endo is ordering new blood work for ANA panel. Then he will send me to Rheumatologist if needed. Until then I was just wondering if anyone else has had these issues. The heaviness and pain and stiffness does not let up in my hands and wrist.


Hi. I've had this. It's improved, virtually disappeared with a higher synthroid dose. I figure it was hypothyroidism. My family has lupus in it so I know the fear...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Farris1307 said:


> I've been diagnosed with Hashimoto for a year now. Currently on 50 mcg. Synthroid and half of .25 cytomel. The problem I'm having is pain, tingling and stiffness in both hands a wrist. This feeling does not let up. My feet swell through the day. My vision has declined considerably. My Endo is having blood work done to check for lupus. He said it may be a sign that my meds are to high. Therefore he brought me down to .25 mcg. Synthroid. I'm worried because 2 of my family members had lupus. Anyone have this problem?


It could be myopathy from thyroid; maybe.

Read this ................

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669

Lupus should always be ruled out but my experience w/Lupus has been pain w/o peripheral neuropathy. Bearing in mind we all react differently.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the response! Hopefully I can get this cleared up soon. Until blood work is complete. Dr. has lowered my dose of synthroid. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

And of course it could be rheumatological.....or even orthopedic.


----------

